# Please critique my cycle! Noob



## bcheck736 (Feb 28, 2014)

I just started my first cycle ever and I'm already nervous and full of questions that I'm having difficulty finding answers to on the web.

My stack:
1.) 250mg sustanon 1 time a week
2.) 0.2 cc HCG 1 time a week
3.) 0.2 cc somatropin (HGH) 5 days a week
4.) 1 anastrozole tablet 1 time a week

So I started this cycle this past week and don't feel any results yet, but want to make sure everything is in check and I'm doing everything correctly. I have already ran into a few bumps in the road:

Sustanon

1.) The sustanon is ridiculously thick, it literally takes a minute to fill the syringe with it. Is this normal? 
Also, after my first injection into my gluteus my butt check was literally sore for five days. Is this normal and ok to be occurring?  

Somatropin (HGH)

1.) The somatropin came with Asian writing and a yellow cap (not sure if that is even a factor for identification). I inject it into my belly fat every morning upon waking. What worries me is it leaves a red mark and is painful to the touch for about three days after. Is this normal and I'll get used to it? Or is it possibly fake or contaminated? 

No complications with the HCG or Anastrozole so far.

Overall I want to know what you guys think about this stack and if it needs fixing. I have a mentor but he just tells me to take it that he has for years and knows its good stuff. I just want to be informed and careful. I'm a health nut and in the past would never think to touch something like this....then I read more and more about it and am all for it. 

I also asked my mentor about PCT and he told me I don't need it bc I'm on such a light cycle. But I want to know from well informed people:

1.) Do I need a PCT plan? I plan to do this for 12 weeks and then come off of it. I'm still dumbfounded on how you can ever keep gains when your natural test will never produce more as you age.  
2.) If so do you have a recommended dosage and what I should take and for how long?
3.) Does anyone know how I can legally get a hold of nolvadex? The talks of gyno flip me out so I rather have some on hand no matter what happens or doesn't happen.
4.) When I take a deep breath i don't feel chest pain but it feels kind of different than usual. Not too worried about it but wanted to hear anyone's opinion if they have felt similar.
5.) Any advice on the hair loss thing? Should I use rogaine foam during the cycle or just worry about it if it starts occurring?

And then one last question I can't find an answer to anywhere!

Should I spike my insulin post workout while on hgh? I know hgh has an effect on insulin so I'm wondering if eating a lot of fast digesting carbs post workout like I usually do is a good idea or not bc I know it effects your hgh levels. 

Thanks a bunch for your help!


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok here we go... first 250 is not enough test u r basiclly doing a trt dose. Second with hcg .2 cc means nithing because we have no idea how u reconstituted it. Same with hgh. You will def need a pct. Drop the oral. Pre cycle bloods should have been done as well.
Now I think u shiulx learn a little more before u did this however just to help u out. 
   Bump the sus to 250 twice a week warming it will thin it out
   Cut the oral
   There are different opinions about running hcg while on cycle so figure out if u want that for sure and go from there.  U should be talking I terms of mcgs and not ccs here
   Run it 10 to 12 weeks
   Blast some hcg after cycle
   After around two weeks, whi c h is how long it will take the last ester to clear, then start ur pct. Some clomid and nolva is pretty standard.

Again it sounds like u did not do the proper research before starting but u can still get on track. Stay in here and learn learn learn.


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 28, 2014)

Also on the hgh I would drop that as well. Hgh has to b used for many months to years. Not weeks. Just stick to test and go from there


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 28, 2014)

And forgive me but I should have asked this first how old r u?


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 28, 2014)

Typing this on my phone so it is more short posts. Dont even get into ur insulin spiking and stuff right now. Keep it simple. Eat good train hard.


----------



## bcheck736 (Feb 28, 2014)

26 years old. 175lbs, 5'10, 12% bf.
I had my test levels checked before I started and I was at 676. 

What do you think about the reactions my body is having at the injection sites?

Drop the oral you are talking about the anti-estrogen? 

I just want to make sure I'm not messing my body up for good. 

What's a good pct dosage?


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 28, 2014)

1st cycle
1-12 weeks Test E or C 500mg 
1-14 weeks Aromasin 12.5-25mg ed (get bloodwork to check e2)
*optional* weeks 1-4 dbol 30-40mgs or weeks 1-6 Turinabol 60-80mgs (Kickstart)

PCT

2-3 weeks after last test inject
http://pct.befit4free.net/

Nolva-40/40/20/20
Clomid- 75/75/50/50


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> Ok here we go... first 250 is not enough test u r basiclly doing a trt dose. Second with hcg .2 cc means nithing because we have no idea how u reconstituted it. Same with hgh. You will def need a pct. Drop the oral. Pre cycle bloods should have been done as well.
> Now I think u shiulx learn a little more before u did this however just to help u out.
> Bump the sus to 250 twice a week warming it will thin it out
> Cut the oral
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 28, 2014)

Sorry I misread the oral. I though it was anadrol. Anti e is g2g 
And the reaction to pinning can vary with each compound. Propionate is one of the esters in sus and thatbis prop the culprit.  I have horrible pain to prop. Plus that virgin muscle has to be broke in. Now if u r having massive sweeling and it is really hot it ciuld b a problem.  And it could b ur pinning process or even dirty gear.  More than likely its just virgin muscle and the prop


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 28, 2014)

Why oh why did you start a cycle then decide to start this bit of research.  You guys pin yourself then want to know the whys????  C'mon Man this isn't a game, this is serious business here.......You are shutting down your natural hormones, and are confused on so many levels.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 28, 2014)

ahhh you have a lot of reading to do man.  

i really dobut you have real GH, so id just stop using that.  

you need to learn anabolics in general, you need to learn how inj., you need to learn about doses, ml to mg, and so much more.


----------



## bcheck736 (Feb 28, 2014)

I will be completely honest with you. I have been reading a shit load and still don't exactly understand it all. It is quite difficult to learn the correct things when everyone has a different opinion, even doctors. I mean in this thread alone I have one person telling me to double my dosage and another person telling me to stop all together. Then another person saying how I don't know anything and have never even researched it. If someone would like to explain certain things or point me in the right direction that would be awesome. But saying "read the 20,000 stickies that contradict each other" isn't helping shit. I have read a ton of things.
Thanks to everyone who has left informative information. I appreciate it and am really trying to do this correctly/safely.


----------



## bcheck736 (Feb 28, 2014)

And the reason I'm i actually took part before perfecting everything is because I am being supplied by a family member. He is just a lot less cautious in life than I am. But I don't question the legitimacy of the actual stuff bc of that.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 1, 2014)

You're 175lbs... No steroids for you!


----------



## JackC4 (Mar 1, 2014)

bcheck736 said:


> I just started my first cycle ever and I'm already nervous and full of questions that I'm having difficulty finding answers to on the web.
> 
> My stack:
> 1.) 250mg sustanon 1 time a week
> ...



How far are you into this ? If you just started, I'd say stop and reevaluate what your doing.

Read all the info here buddy, all the info your asking here you'll find on the site.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Mar 1, 2014)

I see no contradiction in this thread...no one told you to do the cycle. The guy that said "double the dosage" first said, "before doin this I think you should read up". And I think he only said that bc alot of guys go ahead with their own plan regardless of what they're bein told, and he'd rather you not **** your body up. I can almost guarentee that 95% of the ppl on this website put MONTHS of research in before even buying their gear. A basic cycle is a basic cycle. Only with little tweaks here and there. Before starting, u should def be able to tell whats a "tweak" and what is basic.


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 1, 2014)

I agree with mistah187 on this one.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 1, 2014)

bcheck736 said:


> And the reason I'm i actually took part before perfecting everything is because I am being supplied by a family member.


This makes no sense to me whatsoever........so the reason you part before perfecting is because you are be supplied by a family member... hmmmmm.  Ok so a family supplies you with a plane ride......tells you to jump and heres your parchute, do you trust your knowledge enough to figure the shute out? Or would have rathered learned more about it beforehand??


----------



## bcheck736 (Mar 1, 2014)

Why are so many people against a low dose of test? (250mg once a week). I'm trying I start out low and build up if my body reacts well to twice a week if needed. I don't want to get massive, just up to about 190lbs and retain my gains.
I've cut and bulked for years. I've planned my diet out perfectly but the problem is when I cut I can't retain my muscle. I've always been an ectomorph. Naturally I was 155lbs in college and took no supplements besides creatine and a perfect diet to get all the way up to 195lbs. Then I try to cut to around 10% bf. But when I cut I lose a lot more muscle than I intend and the fat just holds on to me. I've done HIIT, lifted heavy as hell, etc. But I just can't push my body there naturally. That's why I've turned to giving this a test run. 
In so many forums you see "you're 170lbs. Enough said". Not everyone is built like a ****ing beast naturally. No way I could naturally be 215lbs without some type of help. That's why I'm here. 
Instead of saying you don't know enough, you should explain what is wrong w my stack and WHY? Why is a low dose of test a bad idea?
All the troll comments of ****ing if u jumped out of a plane bullshit are useless.


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 1, 2014)

If it takes 20000 stickies,which I think there is less than even 50, to become educated and know what ur doing then that is what is needed to b done. U make urself sound like ur the type of person who is just looking for a quick fix. This shit isnt a game man. U r breaking ur bodys main defence against the world and injecting shit. U can fook urself up period. Take the time to learn and then u can make some serious gains. Otherwise u will all kinds of problems and prob not even gain shit. We all knew nothing at one point but ill tell u this when I first thought about doing a cycle I didnt have a forum like this that could have helped me. Stickies????? Shjt it was straight books. Anabolics 2000, arnolds encyclopedia. This type of forum makes it a cake walk with the c9mbined knowledge of the community. First hand experience from a group of people.


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 1, 2014)

Basiclly with low dose test u just replace what ur body makes naturally. Once ur body sees tbis oyher test it tells the testes to shut down. That is a quick answer. Yes less is always better and use what u get gains off of and no more.


----------



## bcheck736 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yea definitely not looking for a quick fix. Been lifting weights and studying nutrition non stop for +10 years. Didn't mean to come off that way at all. Went from working out two hours a day in college, to not having much free time in the real world so a lot lighter than usual. I'll keep reading and reaching out to forums even though only 1 in 10 people actually are willing to help. Thanks for all your help mistah.


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 1, 2014)

No prob at all alot of guys here will help. Damn internet is tuff cuz sometimes words dont read like u want them to sound.


----------

